# AWESOME Bathroom idea! Haunted Forest!



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Our main bathroom is pretty straight forward. Walk in, washer dryer to the right, go in abit more, tub to left, and sink and toiliet to the right. Window straight ahead!
This years inspiration came from a halloween display I saw in a gift shop. They took bare branches and had them at regular tree height..to this display they added black crows...very eerie look! Spooky! So I though, why couldn't we do this in the bathroom? 
We took the shower curtain down, and all decorations. Then using black disposable tablecloths, we
covered all the walls, into the tub, over the window, medicine cabinet, sink and lights. Covered the washer dryer and cabinets as well. So all that was exposed was the floor, ceiling, toiliet and top of the sink. 
Then for lighting, we took and repurposed an exterior pendent light with 3 flicker candles. My husband wired it to regular plug in wiring, and we hung it high above the sink for lighting, We used a sheppards hook for outside to hang the light, and secured the sheppards hook to the towel bar with zip ties. Held great.
Then we went foraging in the wood...and brough back all bare branches. We created a canopy in the bathroom by putting the branches into the tub, and draped them over the shower curtain bar. They naturally followed the slant of the ceiling. After we had a good base of branches, we attached 2 stands of "firefly" lighting...sold at Lowes. (each strand has 10 LED green lights that fade on and off in random pattern to mimic fireflies. The lights were put in the canopy as well. Then I filled in with Yew branches, soft greenery filled the canopy (someone had pulled a shrub out and tossed it...so we used that as well.). I also put some of the greenery into the tub to fill in the empty spaces.
After the base was built, I decorated the woods with a creepy witch, snakes, spanish moss, a motion activated drop down spider, and crows.
We used 2 battery operated strobes in the bottom of the tub pointing up to illuminate the branches We also looped a haunted forest segment from al halloween cd, which had crickets and scary, yet realistic sounds. Between the lights, music and smell of the twig and greens..it felt really like the woods.
For extra toliet paper (over 100 ppl at the party), my husband took a log stump, and jammed in an axe and we used the handle to hold 2 extra rolls of tp. Look at the pictures for more ideas, they really don't do it justice, but I can tell you we had people freaked out to use the bathroom! It was awesome!










































I can tell you that at night in the dark, you couldn't see the sheen of the tablecloth....it just looked dark! It was awesome! Alot of work for hubby, but everyone loved it!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

What an awesome idea!!! I can imagine it was super creepy in person!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

What a great idea!!! Awesome!!


----------

